# My basement project



## MikeKy55 (Nov 4, 2009)

Well it's been about 10 months since I started this project and I finally see light at the end of the tunnel. Thanks to the many here willing to share their expert opinins and guidance. I still have a few things to do besides the floor covering, but here I am today.


----------



## Thadius856 (Jun 2, 2011)

Lookin slick! I really like what you've done with the place. I assume it was previously an unfinished concrete block wall?

I like the recessed ceiling in those two spots. Why the is center so much lower... for air ducting?


----------



## MikeKy55 (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks! Yes, the mechanicals run thru the soffits plus the support beams.


----------



## MikeKy55 (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks! Yeah, I need to build the columns, do floor coverings and replace two windows and trim them and we will use it. It did start out as a concrete box when I moved in. I may have to wait awhile to build the bar area. I will tile it for the bar when doing the floors.


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

Looks good! I was planning on doing the floors before the baseboard. Any reason to do the baseboards first?


----------



## MikeKy55 (Nov 4, 2009)

Sorry, I missed your post.

I did the baseboard first so I could set them up from the floor enough that if we decided on carpet, the carpet installer could tuck the edge under them. And God forbid if the basement ever leaked enough to wet the floor and floor coverings, the base would be high and dry (assuming I catch it in time)


----------



## MikeKy55 (Nov 4, 2009)

Small update. But as they say the best way to eat an elephant is one bit at a time.
I finished the railing on the open side of the stair case and moved the brat into her room. She's using the bonus room, LOL. Also finished the bathroom (except for wall hangings) that's the brides job.
We will get the reat of the floor coverings down in a few weeks. I still need to tile the bar area and build the columns.


----------



## MikeKy55 (Nov 4, 2009)

A few more pic's


----------



## Thadius856 (Jun 2, 2011)

Lookin' good!


----------



## federer (Aug 20, 2010)

MikeKy55 said:


> Thanks! Yeah, I need to build the columns, do floor coverings and replace two windows and trim them and we will use it. It did start out as a concrete box when I moved in. I may have to wait awhile to build the bar area. I will tile it for the bar when doing the floors.


can you tell us what you did behind the drywall?


----------



## federer (Aug 20, 2010)

also, how did you vent the exhaust out for the bathroom? looks good so far!


----------



## Snav (Aug 20, 2009)

that looks incredible!

*packs up - moves in*


----------



## MikeKy55 (Nov 4, 2009)

federer said:


> can you tell us what you did behind the drywall?


Just 2X4 studs and faced R13 insulation. The basement has always been dry. I put Ruxol sound deading in the ceilings.


----------



## MikeKy55 (Nov 4, 2009)

federer said:


> also, how did you vent the exhaust out for the bathroom? looks good so far!


I ran the exhaust fan duct out thru the back of the house. The joist ran in that direction so no cutting them.


----------



## lukovitsa (Oct 17, 2011)

Hello!
I loved your basement work. I know this is a very generic question... What is the cost per sq.ft to finish the basement? We have 1000sq.ft unfinished basement and i am trying to estimate how much it would be to convert it to a living space. I would really appreciate your input. Thank you.


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

lukovitsa said:


> Hello!
> I loved your basement work. I know this is a very generic question... What is the cost per sq.ft to finish the basement? We have 1000sq.ft unfinished basement and i am trying to estimate how much it would be to convert it to a living space. I would really appreciate your input. Thank you.


This is going to be really, really hard to do based on someone else's work. There are so many variables from basement to basement. Just a few examples:

climate / basement dampness
regional price differences in materials
doing all the work yourself vs. paying a contractor
quality of materials ($9.99 paint vs $59.99 paint)
number of rooms/doors
etc.


----------



## MikeKy55 (Nov 4, 2009)

Quite right. I have done everything myself except the carpet in the one room and although I haven't kept an exact figure, I have spent between 12 and 15K.


----------



## MikeKy55 (Nov 4, 2009)

Few updated pictures. I built the columns and tiled the area that will be the bar one day. Have the carpet ordered and hopefully will have it in sometime in the next couple weeks.


----------



## Thadius856 (Jun 2, 2011)

Don't suppose you have a close-up of that tile?


----------



## MikeKy55 (Nov 4, 2009)

Thadius856 said:


> Don't suppose you have a close-up of that tile?


Hope this helps.


----------



## Thadius856 (Jun 2, 2011)

Nice grout lines.

Not my style, but it works well in that room.


----------



## MikeKy55 (Nov 4, 2009)

Ready to use now. I will build the bar in the spring probably. This was a long time coming, whew!


----------



## Thadius856 (Jun 2, 2011)

Love the chocolatey carpet. What do they call that color?


----------



## MikeKy55 (Nov 4, 2009)

It is called Autumn fern. Can't recall the brand. I had looked at so many and when the wife picked it out I quit thinking about it, LOL. It is what they called California Berber.


----------



## Thadius856 (Jun 2, 2011)

It's certainly Berbe-y.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

Hah! Found my original identity


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Send a PM to Cricket and she might be able to hook you up.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Awesome basement! You really went the extra mile, Mike.
Enjoy it.


----------



## alexb123a (Jun 15, 2017)

Yes looks great.


----------



## Drewbabich (Jul 29, 2016)

this looks fantastic. your stairs, drywall work and everything else looks top notch!

did you put foam between the carpet and concrete?

any dimpled plastic, poly or plywood dowm? trying to figure out how to do mine. 

do you have a dehumidifier and is it ducted to the rooms?

trying to determine if I need to duct mine


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

Thanks for the kind words.

There is foam rubber carpet pad under the carpet.

I have a hygrometer in the basement. It never gets above 45% relative humidity.

I have a portable dehumidifier down there, but never needed to use it.

Every place is different. Being in the Midwest (Ohio Valley) temperature extremes aren't an issue.


----------



## Duterte (Aug 31, 2017)

Wow! Looks great!


----------



## BCClassic (Aug 24, 2017)

So nice . . . .


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

Looks awesome, great job.


----------



## Blister64 (Jan 7, 2018)

That looks great!! gets me excited to finish working on my basement!


----------

